# Forum Subscription Removal



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm subscribed to the Living Pathfinder sub-forum, which has been closed. I can't figure out how to remove my subscription - could someone please unsubscribe me from the Living Pathfinder forum?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 13, 2017)

Hmm. That's interesting - the option to unsubscribe goes away when a forum is closed. I'm not sure I can actually do it for you (or if I can, I don't know how!)

Is there some kind of control in your settings?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2017)

If there is I can't find it. I can still get to threads in the forum, and I have controls tor the threads, but not for the forum itself.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2017)

Could you possibly reopen the forum so that I can unsubscribe? I'll PM you as soon as I'm finished so you can close it once more.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2019)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]

If possible, I'd still like to get my subscription for this sub-forum removed. Repeating my request that you re-open the forum long enough for me to unsubscribe, then to PM you once I've done so...


----------

